# Nazi Treasures, SS Gold, the Hungarian Gold Train.....



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nazi Treasures, SS Gold, the Hungarian Gold Train, the Hesse Crown Jewels, the Hungarian Crown Jewels, The Imperial Crown Jewels of the Holy Roman Empire, religious artifacts, the Quedlinburg Church Treasure and of course the Amber Room from Catherine Palace.







What's your take on these treasures folks? What happened to them? Will they ever find them?


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 24, 2007)

Not to mention Herman Goring's great art collection (did I spell his name wrong?)


----------



## timshatz (Apr 24, 2007)

The Amber Room! Heard the Germans buried it. People are still looking for it all over Germany. Nobody has found it yet. Some guy thought he had it about 2 years ago. Ended up digging up a sewage pipe.


----------



## delcyros (Apr 25, 2007)

As two surviving pieces eloquately tell us, the amber room still exists, sowmwhere. A collegue of mine was interviewed 5 years ago if he could assist in an excavation aiming for the amber room but it turned out to be nothing and he wisely spend funding on more interesting sites...


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 25, 2007)

delcyros said:


> As two surviving pieces eloquately tell us, the amber room still exists, sowmwhere. A collegue of mine was interviewed 5 years ago if he could assist in an excavation aiming for the amber room but it turned out to be nothing and he wisely spend funding on more interesting sites...



Those pieces were from someone who helped dismantle it. He could of simply pilfered the peices while the rest of the Room was prepared for storage. They far from suggest that the Amber Room is still intact.


----------



## bigZ (Apr 25, 2007)

I heard the amber room ended up as a molten puddle. I remmember seeing the 2 pictures that turned up. Have they finished the replica room yet?


----------



## timshatz (Apr 26, 2007)

bigZ said:


> I heard the amber room ended up as a molten puddle. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Wrong place, wrong time, here comes the RAF/USAAF on one of their 1,000 plane raids and...
> ...


----------



## Blue Max (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi from Spain,

This is my first message in this forum, and sorry because my english is not very good.

I've read that ambar room, that was a present from Friedrich "Der Grosse", to the Zarin Katharina and today is in the bottom of the Baltic sea, with the "Wilhelm Gustalhof".


Regards from Spain.


----------



## bigZ (Apr 27, 2007)

Amber Room from Tsarskoe Syolo, Russia


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

I think the Amber Room is either in one of 2 places. It is eithe burried near the former town of Danzig or the Russians took it. Just my take on it.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think the Amber Room is either in one of 2 places. It is eithe burried near the former town of Danzig or the Russians took it. Just my take on it.



The Russians probably have a lot of the stuff that is listed as missing either that or it is buried in various places...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2007)

What would you do if you knew where one of these treasures were, keep quiet or dig it up?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

I would want it in a museum, for all to see.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 28, 2007)

My personal museum for me to see


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2007)

I would think it should return to the rightful owners.


----------

